# is my car lean??



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

well i changed my spark plugs and i noticed that they are white on the end contact. also the center part is kind of orange.. i just dont want my car to melt a piston because its lean. if you think its lean, i have a diablo tuner and am running a custom slp 455 tune how much should i richen it? also the diablo tuner is hard to understand it just adjusts in increments plus or minus lol its just wierd to me.. but anyways i was looking into it on the tuner, i ended up doing a few full throttle runs with the tuner in live data mode and then looked back at the data and it stayed consitantly at 14.5 im not sure what on the car measures that so i dont know if that is accurate.. also i tried to richen the mixture and the readings were the same.. any help will be great


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

here are the pics sorry i tried to post them several times but my computer kept freezing up


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I highly doubt your running lean. Most 'canned' tunes still run a bit rich.

Also you will need a wideband to test your AFR and be accurate.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Bluegoat05 said:


> here are the pics sorry i tried to post them several times but my computer kept freezing up


My plugs looked like that at 38,000 with the stock tune. I thought it was running lean too, but it wasn't.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Doesn't the orange come from one of the additives they use in gasoline?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

bump.. i want everones opinion i really dont wanna buy a new engine


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

According to the below website your engine is running normal;

Century Performance Center, Inc. :: Spark Plug Reading


----------

